# Grafikkarten mit 8GB VRAM: Warum, für wen und was es kostet - GTX 980 mit 8GB VRAM?



## AntonioFunes (8. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Grafikkarten mit 8GB VRAM: Warum, für wen und was es kostet - GTX 980 mit 8GB VRAM?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Grafikkarten mit 8GB VRAM: Warum, für wen und was es kostet - GTX 980 mit 8GB VRAM?


----------



## baiR (8. November 2014)

Ich mache mir schon Sorgen bezüglich des Vramverbrauchs in der Zukunft. Deshalb habe ich auch letztendlich über 300€ für eine GTX 970 ausgegeben. Ich hätte sonst, so wie die letzten Jahre, einfach auf das Vorjahresmodel der aktuellen Grafikkarte aufgerüstet. Aber da die GTX 770 nur 2 GB Vram bot, die 4GB Variante soviel kostete wie eine GTX 970 und die AMD-Grafikkarten einfach zu stromhungrig für mein Netzteil waren, gab es für mich keine Alternative mehr.

Ich mache mir sogar Sorgen, dass meine Grafikkarte aufgrund des Vrams schon im nächsten Jahr an seine Grenzen stößt und ich deshalb die Grafik kommender Spiele radikal herunterregeln kann. Einer der Gründe weshalb ich so denke ist nicht nur der hohe Vramverbrauch aktueller Spiele sondern auch die Tatsache, dass die aktuelle Konsolengeneration mit 8 GB Sharedmemory ausgestatte ist. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die letzte Konsolengeneration max. 512mb zur Verfügung hatte und trotzdem noch die PC-Versionen von Multiplattformspielen über 1 GB Vram benötigten dann denke ich, dass der Vramverbrauch in Zukunft rasant steigen könnte. Ist natürlich auch nur eine Vermutung und ich hoffe, dass ich doch letztendlich meine über 300€ gut investiert habe.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich mache mir schon Sorgen bezüglich des Vramverbrauchs in der Zukunft. Deshalb habe ich auch letztendlich über 300€ für eine GTX 970 ausgegeben. Ich hätte sonst, so wie die letzten Jahre, einfach auf das Vorjahresmodel der aktuellen Grafikkarte aufgerüstet. Aber da die GTX 770 nur 2 GB Vram bot, die 4GB Variante soviel kostete wie eine GTX 970 und die AMD-Grafikkarten einfach zu stromhungrig für mein Netzteil waren, gab es für mich keine Alternative mehr.


 4Gb sind ja auch okay und normal bei "Oberklasse" - die GTX 770 ist ja eher ein Auslaufmodell und auch nur auf dem Level einer R8 280X. 

Und dass die Grafikkarte in absehbarer Zeit mehr als 4GB BRAUCHT, das können sich die Spielehersteller niemals leisten, damit würden sie etliche Kunden als Käufer verlieren, die an sich eine ganz ordentliche und rein von der Leistung her auch für höhere Details ausreichende Karte (ich sag mal ab R9 270X oder GTX 760) haben und niemals - nur weil die Spieleindustrie zu blöd ist, die RAM-Verwaltung zu organisieren - extra eine neue Karte kaufen würden,  geschweige denn eine für über 300-400€

Klar: wer JETZTEeine absolute HighEnd-Karte kaufen will (GTX 980), weil er glaubt, die "hält" dann 4 jahre, der wird vlt Probleme bekommen mit "nur" 4GB - aber wer so eine Karte kauft wegen der "Haltbarkeit", der macht eh nen Fehlkauf - da lohnt es sich immer viel eher, sich eine Karte für 250-350€ zu holen und dann nach "schon" 2 Jahren vlt. eine neue für 250-350€, und durch den Erlös der alten Karte kommt man In der Summe sogar besser weg als mit der vermeintlich langlebigen HighEnd-Karte


----------



## DarkForce11 (8. November 2014)

Da ich mir demnächst einen Monitor mit 3440 x 1440 Pixeln kaufen will mache ich mir schon Sorgen ob 4GB dafür reichen wenn für FullHD teilweise schon 3GB benötigt werden.


----------



## baiR (8. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 4Gb sind ja auch okay und normal bei "Oberklasse" - die GTX 770 ist ja eher ein Auslaufmodell und auch nur auf dem Level einer R8 280X.
> 
> Und dass die Grafikkarte in absehbarer Zeit mehr als 4GB BRAUCHT, das können sich die Spielehersteller niemals leisten, damit würden sie etliche Kunden als Käufer verlieren, die an sich eine ganz ordentliche und rein von der Leistung her auch für höhere Details ausreichende Karte (ich sag mal ab R9 270X oder GTX 760) haben und niemals - nur weil die Spieleindustrie zu blöd ist, die RAM-Verwaltung zu organisieren - extra eine neue Karte kaufen würden,  geschweige denn eine für über 300-400€



GTA IV konnte zu Release, aufgrund der Optimierung auf mehr als zwei CPU-Kernen, auch kaum einer flüssig zocken und ich kann mich auch an Red Faction Guerrilla erinnern, dass auch nur ordentlich auf einen Vierkerner Prozessor lief. Später bekam ich auch mit dem Vram Probleme. Hatte damals eine 8800 GTS mit 320 mb Vram (aus heutiger Sicht ist das ein Witz ). Habe die dann verkauft und mir eine 8800 GTX mit 768mb gekauft und selbst mit dieser Karte konnte ich GTA IV vergessen. Erst mit meinen neuen Rechner mit Vierkerner CPU und 560ti mit 1GB Vram konnte ich GTA nach 3 Jahren flüssig spielen und das auch trotzdem nur knapp. Und mit der GTX 560ti musste ich innerhalb der zwei Jahre (gekauft im Jahre 2012), die ich die Grafikkarte hatte, immer noch die Grafik bei einigen Titeln herunterschrauben damit es für mich mit 40 FPS min lief. Ich rede ja nicht unbedingt von der Spielbarkeit zukünftiger Titel sondern eher von den Grafikdetails. Meine Ansprüche sind für PCler-Verhältnisse sogar sehr gering. Ich brauche kein Supersampling oder 4k oder die maximale Kantenglättung. Mir reicht Full HD mit meist zweifachen AA. Dafür möchte ich bei den grafischen Details aber nicht viele Abstriche machen. Wenn ich so viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte zahle dann möchte ich nicht in zukünftigen Titeln zu viele Abstriche machen müssen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar: wer JETZTEeine absolute HighEnd-Karte kaufen will (GTX 980), weil  er glaubt, die "hält" dann 4 jahre, der wird vlt Probleme bekommen mit  "nur" 4GB - aber wer so eine Karte kauft wegen der "Haltbarkeit", der  macht eh nen Fehlkauf - da lohnt es sich immer viel eher, sich eine  Karte für 250-350€ zu holen und dann nach "schon" 2 Jahren vlt. eine  neue für 250-350€, und durch den Erlös der alten Karte kommt man In der  Summe sogar besser weg als mit der vermeintlich langlebigen  HighEnd-Karte



Leute die sich solche Karten kaufen, kaufen sich die Karten auch nicht primär damit sie in den nächsten 4 Jahren alle Spiele mit Ultradetails flüssig spielen können sondern deshalb da es für sie eine Art Statussymbol und Penisverlängerung ist. Für mich ist es die plausibelste Erklärung für Leute die für knapp 10% mehr Leistung gleich 250€ mehr zahlen obwohl sie von der Mehrleistung in Spielen sowieso nichts haben.



DarkForce11 schrieb:


> Da ich mir demnächst einen Monitor mit 3440 x  1440 Pixeln kaufen will mache ich mir schon Sorgen ob 4GB dafür reichen  wenn für FullHD teilweise schon 3GB benötigt werden.



Wenn du einen solchen Monitor wirklich nötig hast und den Unterschied zu Full HD erkennst, bei einer Bildschirmdiagonale von max 27 Zoll, dann würde ich dir raten noch ein wenig mit den Grafikkartenkauf zu warten und dir dafür zuerst einmal einen 4K-Fernseher zu kaufen. Die haben mittlerweile in hohen Bildschirmdiagonalen Reaktionszeiten und Inputlags vergleichbar mit Gamingmonitoren. Mein Bruder hat einen TV von Sony (nur Full-HD) mit einer Diagonale von 50 Zoll und der hat im Spielemodus unglaubliche 4ms Inputlag. Es gibt aber mit Sicherheit auch schon 4K-Fernseher mit niedrigen Inputlagzeiten. Für 4K-Gaming ohne sonstige grafische Abstriche benötigst du ganz bestimmt eine High-End-Karte. Da würde ich dann auf Karten warten die mehr als 4GB Vram haben. Denn dir nützt die reine Power einer High-End-Graka im Endeffekt nichts wenn diese zu wenig Vram besitzt.
Oder ich würde dir zu einer SLI-Lösung von zwei GTX 970er raten. Da bist du beim Preis ungefähr auf GTX 980 Niveau und hast deine 8GB Vram. Ich weiß nur nicht wie das mit den Mikrorucklern mittlerweile aussieht. Das wäre einer der Gründe, die mich vor SLI-Lösungen abschrecken.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> GTA IV konnte zu Release, aufgrund der Optimierung auf mehr als zwei CPU-Kernen, auch kaum einer flüssig zocken und ich kann mich auch an Red Faction Guerrilla erinnern, dass auch nur ordentlich auf einen Vierkerner Prozessor lief. Später bekam ich auch mit dem Vram Probleme. Hatte damals eine 8800 GTS mit 320 mb Vram (aus heutiger Sicht ist das ein Witz ). Habe die dann verkauft und mir eine 8800 GTX mit 768mb gekauft und selbst mit dieser Karte konnte ich GTA IV vergessen. Erst mit meinen neuen Rechner mit Vierkerner CPU und 560ti mit 1GB Vram konnte ich GTA nach 3 Jahren flüssig spielen und das auch trotzdem nur knapp.


 naja, an sich ist genau das der Beweis, dass die Sorgen übertrieben sind: damals, als GTA 4 rauskam, gab es aber schon eine ganze Weile Qaudcores, da hatten schon viele einen, die sich 2 Jahre vorher einen gekauft und BIS GTA 3 keinen einzigen Vorteil gegenüber gleichgetakteten, aber viel günstigeren Dualcores hatten. Wenn man also damals noch einen Dualcore hatte, hatte man eh nicht den "besten" PC. 

Und wegen der Karte: die 8800 GTX war bei Release von GTA 4 auch schon 2 Jahre auf dem Markt, die war also damals bei weitem nicht mehr so dolle, wenn Du sie erst nach Release von GTA 4 noch geholt hast - selbst wenn sie 4GB gehabt hätte, wäre es auch kaum besser gewesen     Ich weiß noch, dass ich damals eine AMD 3870 durch eine 5770 ersetzt hatte, die nur 130€ kostete und daher eigentlich "Einsteigersegment" war, und schon DIE war ca 50% schneler als eine 8800 GTX...     Die 8800 GTX hatte also auch bei anderen damals neuen Games nicht mehr die beste Performance. D.h. Dein Beispiel zeigt eben NICHT den Fall wie jetzt, dass man eine "aktuelle Oberklassekarte / Oberklasse-PC" hat, und selbst der reicht dann vlt. nur ein halbes Jahr

Auch die GTX 560 Ti ist bei Release nur Mittelklasse gewesen. Die 570 Oberklasse, die 580 "HighEnd". D.h. da ist es auch klar, dass - völlig unabhängig vom RAM - so eine Karte nach spätestens 2 Jahren idR nur noch minimale Details schaffen wird.


Wie es auch im Artikel steht: allein, dass es aktuell so gut wie keine Kartte mit mehr als 4GB gibt, zeigt doch, dass es eher unberechtigte Sorgen sind. Klar: in 2-3 Jahren wird es VIELLEICHT eng, und/oder für besondere Detailmodi. Wenn man WILL, kann man auch heute einen Detailmodus in ein Spiel integrieren, den selbst ein 4fach-SLI aus 4x Titan Z nicht packt...  


@DarkForce: ich würde da einfach abwarten, und FALLS es nicht reicht, kannst Du ja immer noch eine neue Karte kaufen. Auf keinen Fall aber würde ich jetzt eine der sauteuren 6-8GB-Karten nehmen, nur weil eine mit 4Gb VIELLEICHT nicht reicht bei Deiner Auflösung UND sehr hohen Details. Ich denke aber eher, dass es mit den Texturen gar nicht so viel mehr Speicher braucht - aber die Rechenpower insgesamt zur Berechnung der Objekte in höherer Auflösung, DIE zieht Leistung, aber nicht so sehr RAM. 

und nur nebenbei: bei SLI addiert sich das RAM NICHT, daher ist der gut gemeinte Tipp von BaiR leider nicht korrekt.


----------



## baiR (8. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, an sich ist genau das der Beweis, dass die Sorgen übertrieben sind: damals, als GTA 4 rauskam, gab es aber schon eine ganze Weile Qaudcores, da hatten schon viele einen, die sich 2 Jahre vorher einen gekauft und BIS GTA 3 keinen einzigen Vorteil gegenüber gleichgetakteten, aber viel günstigeren Dualcores hatten. Wenn man also damals noch einen Dualcore hatte, hatte man eh nicht den "besten" PC.



Trotzdem war es eigentlich die Regel, dass man mit einer guten Mittelklasse-CPU für bis zu 200€ über zwei Jahre seinen Spaß hatte. Viele hatten sich sogar noch kurz vor Release von GTA IV neue Core 2 Duos zugelegt als noch neue Modelle erschienen sind. Die mussten dann auch in die Röhre schauen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wegen der Karte: die 8800 GTX war bei Release von GTA 4 auch schon 2 Jahre auf dem Markt, die war also damals bei weitem nicht mehr so dolle, wenn Du sie erst nach Release von GTA 4 noch geholt hast - selbst wenn sie 4GB gehabt hätte, wäre es auch kaum besser gewesen



Zum Release von GTA IV hatte ich die GTX schon. Trotzdem hatten zu diesem Zeitpunkt die meisten noch kaum bessere Grafikkarten in ihren Rechnern verbaut.



Herbboy schrieb:


> und nur nebenbei: bei SLI addiert sich das RAM NICHT, daher ist der gut gemeinte Tipp von BaiR leider nicht korrekt.



Ok. Danke für die Info. Das ist ja wirklich mies. Ich habe mich halt bezüglich SLI nie schlau gemacht da ich es immer besser fand eine neue Grafikkarte in einen Rechner zu stecken anstatt zwei ältere. Die SLI-Lösung ist aber soweit ich weiß eher für Hardwareenthusiasten gedacht und nicht für Leute die ihren Rechner so günstig wie möglich aufrüsten wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> Trotzdem war es eigentlich die Regel, dass man mit einer guten Mittelklasse-CPU für bis zu 200€ über zwei Jahre seinen Spaß hatte. Viele hatten sich sogar noch kurz vor Release von GTA IV neue Core 2 Duos zugelegt als noch neue Modelle erschienen sind. Die mussten dann auch in die Röhre schauen.


 also, ich konnte es mit nem E8400 Dualcore und dann eben ner AMD 5770 an sich ganz gut spielen     hab dann aber kurz danach zu nem X4 965 gewechselt. 




> Zum Release von GTA IV hatte ich die GTX schon. Trotzdem hatten zu diesem Zeitpunkt die meisten noch kaum bessere Grafikkarten in ihren Rechnern verbaut.


 Aber das ist ja an sich normal gewesen, dass bei einer "Oberklasse"-Karte nach ca 2 Jahren ein Game kommt, bei dem diese Karte dann nicht mehr so dolle ist. Also eigentlich ganz normal, dass die dann schwächelt, aber sicher nicht WEGEN des VRAMs. Du hast damals wie gesagt schon mit ner 130€.Karte ü5ß% mehr Leistung bekommen, das zeigt doch, wie schwach die 8800 rein von der Leistung her 2 Jahre nach ihrem Release war.

btw. auch ähnlich heute: eine R7 270X für nur 150€ ist so stark wie die nur 1,5 Jahre zuvor erschienene GTX 670, die damals (2013) ca. 400€ kostete 




> Ok. Danke für die Info. Das ist ja wirklich mies. Ich habe mich halt bezüglich SLI nie schlau gemacht da ich es immer besser fand eine neue Grafikkarte in einen Rechner zu stecken anstatt zwei ältere. Die SLI-Lösung ist aber soweit ich weiß eher für Hardwareenthusiasten gedacht und nicht für Leute die ihren Rechner so günstig wie möglich aufrüsten wollen.


 jo, wer schon jetzt direkt noch mehr Leistung will, für den kann das was sein - aber ansonsten macht es nur ganz selten Sinn, sich eine zweite Karte zu holen, wenn die erste anfängt zu schwächeln.


----------



## speedyoha (8. November 2014)

Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten in den 90ern, wo ich jedes Jahre meinen PC aufgerüstet habe, nur um die neuesten, grafikaufwendigen Games zu zocken ("Hallo Origin"   ). Als armer Auszubildender musste ich mir das Geld zusammenkratzen, wobei teilweise sogar die Wochenend-Disco-Besäufnisse ausfallen mussten .

Jedenfalls habe ich den Aufrüstwahn der 90er noch gut in Erinnerung. Aber Mitte der 2000er wurde es dann viel ruhiger. Ich habe mir seit 2007 nur 2 neue PC´s gegönnt. Seite kurzen merke ich jedoch, dass man wieder öfters ein PC Hardware Update durchführen muss, um aktuell zu bleiben. Gestern habe ich erst meine 2 Jahre alte Gainward 670 GTX Phantom gegen das Nachfolgemodell 970 GTX augetauscht und ich muss sagen: es hat sich gelohnt. Die Grafikeinstellungen bis zum Anschlag raufgesetzt und die Grafikkarte kommt nicht mal ansatzweise ins schwitzen. Ich bin jedenfalls mal auf AC Unity gespannt.

Dennoch kann ich natürlich alle Schüler/Studenten/Azubis verstehen, die sich jetzt teilweise über die Hardware Anforderungen der neuen Games aufregen. Hab das, wie gesagt, damals auch alles mitgemacht und mich tierisch aufgeregt.


----------



## DarkForce11 (8. November 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> Wenn du einen solchen Monitor wirklich nötig hast und den Unterschied zu Full HD erkennst, bei einer Bildschirmdiagonale von max 27 Zoll, dann würde ich dir raten noch ein wenig mit den Grafikkartenkauf zu warten und dir dafür zuerst einmal einen 4K-Fernseher zu kaufen. Die haben mittlerweile in hohen Bildschirmdiagonalen Reaktionszeiten und Inputlags vergleichbar mit Gamingmonitoren. Mein Bruder hat einen TV von Sony (nur Full-HD) mit einer Diagonale von 50 Zoll und der hat im Spielemodus unglaubliche 4ms Inputlag. Es gibt aber mit Sicherheit auch schon 4K-Fernseher mit niedrigen Inputlagzeiten. Für 4K-Gaming ohne sonstige grafische Abstriche benötigst du ganz bestimmt eine High-End-Karte. Da würde ich dann auf Karten warten die mehr als 4GB Vram haben. Denn dir nützt die reine Power einer High-End-Graka im Endeffekt nichts wenn diese zu wenig Vram besitzt.
> Oder ich würde dir zu einer SLI-Lösung von zwei GTX 970er raten. Da bist du beim Preis ungefähr auf GTX 980 Niveau und hast deine 8GB Vram. Ich weiß nur nicht wie das mit den Mikrorucklern mittlerweile aussieht. Das wäre einer der Gründe, die mich vor SLI-Lösungen abschrecken.



Die Auflösung ist ja noch keine 4K, sonder nur das 21:9 Äquivalent der WQHD Auflösung, also ~5 Millionen Pixel anstatt der 8,3 Millonen Pixel bei 4K. Hoffe dabei ohne SLI auszukommen.


----------



## Wener80 (8. November 2014)

Der Inhalt dieses Artikels deutet doch schon auf die Inkompetenz der Redaktion.

Wozu 8 GB VRam?
Dann könnt Ihr auch gleich die Frage stellen "Wozu die 4k Auflösung?".
Wenn der Konsolenmarkt schon mit 1080p zu kämpfen hat, heisst es nicht, dass der PC - Markt das gleiche Problem haben soll.
Und jetzt nennt mir auch nur eine (aktuelle) Grafikkarte, die es schafft, 4k mit konstanten 60 Fps zu liefern.
Selbst die neue GTX 980 mit 4 GB VRam kann das nicht.
Also erübrigt sich doch die Frage.
Oder?

Liebe Redakteure.
Wenn Ihr keine Ahnung habt, dann tippt bitte nicht irgend welchen Unsinn.

Denn das was Ihr schreibt, ist kaum auszuhalten!!!


----------



## Wener80 (8. November 2014)

4 GB VRam sind für mihc der einzige Grund, jetzt noch nicht zu wechseln.
Ich warte schon seit langem auf eine 8GB Grafikkarte.
Bla bla bla.
Eine Titan Z hat 12 GB - ist mir schon klar.
Aver eine Titan Z ist eine Graka für den Profi - Bereich und nicht unbedingt, oder besser gesagt nicht in erster Linie, zum Spielen gedacht.
Eine GTX 980 mit "nur" 4 GB ist mir zu klein.

Und übrigens "PC Games".
Fixt endlich Eure Kommentarfunktion.
Denn diese alberne Layoutlosigkeit geht mir und anderen Redakteuren tierisch auf die Eier!!!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. November 2014)

Wener80 schrieb:


> Wozu 8 GB VRam?
> Dann könnt Ihr auch gleich die Frage stellen "Wozu die 4k Auflösung?".



Diese Frage stelle ich mir in der Tat. Wer nicht gerade einen sehr, sehr großen Bildschirm sein Eigen nennt, dürfte von dieser Auflösung nicht viel haben, außer die Abwärme der Grafikkarte...


----------



## Malifurion (9. November 2014)

Alles blödsinn was hier steht und was behauptet wird. Ein Wechsel ist unnötig. Irgendwann wird sich nen 30FPS Lock einpendeln bei den meisten neuen Games, weil die Konsolen das nicht mehr packen. Da reicht dann bereits ne GeForce der 7er Generation oder eben die aktuelle um alle Titel auf dem Lock (ruckelfrei) spielen zu können. Wer mehr will, muss bekanntlich mehr ausgeben. Ich weiß nicht warum hier soviel über Hardware diskutiert wird, nur weil die Entwickler irgendwelche hohen Hardwareanforderungen anpreisen. Entweder sind die neuen Spiele grottenschlecht optimiert oder die Hardwareindustrie hinkt hinterher. Ich bezweifle letzteres. Lasst euch net verarschen von der Industrie. Die will nur euer Geld und jedes Mittel ist recht, um das zu bekommen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. November 2014)

8 GB RAM können sich derzeit nur für Auflösungen ab 3440 x 1440 lohnen, und dazu sollte die Grafikkarte auch die entsprechende Schnelligkeit besitzen, das ausnutzen zu können. Bei einigen besonders grafiklastigen Spielen wie Metro Last Night oder Crysis 3 oder schlecht optimierte Spiele wie AC 4 dürfte das in dieser Auflösung wohl nicht mehr klappen. Eine nicht übertaktete Titan Black schafft in Metro gerade noch 15 FPS in 3840x 2160 mit 2 x SSAAA (Crysis 3: 16 FPS,  4 x SMAA), und die hat immerhin 6 GB. Also dürfte es mit den derzeitigen Single GPU Karten nicht gelingen, diese in so hohen Auflösungen zum Laufen zu bringen. Selbst mit den 8 GB VRAM werden bei hohen Auflösungen nicht alle Bildverbesserungen aktiviert werden können.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. November 2014)

Und was die NVIDIA 8800 GTX angeht, so war GTA 4 eines der schlechtesten portierten Spiele in den letzten Jahren. Alleine dass im Grafikmenü ALLES vom VRAM abhing (Auflösung etc), war schon ein Unding. Die schlechte Portierung ist aber nicht der Grafikkarte anzulasten. Die 8800 GTX war 2006/07 Luxus-/Oberklasse und hat auch 2008 - 2010 noch mind. 90 % der Spiele in 1920x1080 oder 1680 x 1050 flüssig dargestellt, in max. Details und teilweise Bildverbesserungen. Wer sich 2006 für 600 € die 8800 GTX zugelegt hatte, hatte eigentlich bis 2010 Ruhe. Und GTA 4 war auch erst nach einigen Patches zu diesem Zeitpunkt ordentlich spielbar.


----------



## BiJay (9. November 2014)

Also die bisherigen VRAM Anforderungen waren immer unbegründet, da würde ich keine Panik machen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> 8 GB RAM können sich derzeit nur für Auflösungen ab 3440 x 1440 lohnen, und dazu sollte die Grafikkarte auch die entsprechende Schnelligkeit besitzen, das ausnutzen zu können. Bei einigen besonders grafiklastigen Spielen wie Metro Last Night oder Crysis 3 oder schlecht optimierte Spiele wie AC 4 dürfte das in dieser Auflösung wohl nicht mehr klappen. Eine nicht übertaktete Titan Black schafft in Metro gerade noch 15 FPS in 3840x 2160 mit 2 x SSAAA (Crysis 3: 16 FPS,  4 x SMAA), und die hat immerhin 6 GB. Also dürfte es mit den derzeitigen Single GPU Karten nicht gelingen, diese in so hohen Auflösungen zum Laufen zu bringen. Selbst mit den 8 GB VRAM werden bei hohen Auflösungen nicht alle Bildverbesserungen aktiviert werden können.


Eben, da stellt sich aber die Frage, ob das am RAM oder nicht einfach nur an der Leistung liegt - und in dem Fall liegt es sicher viel eher an der reinen Leistung. Die FPS gehen ja IMHO nicht deswegen runter, weil dauernd Texturen nachgeladen werden müssen, sondern viel eher, weil bei der Auflösung viel mehr Polygone/Pixel berechnet werden müssen.  Auch mit 12GB VRAM würde es da wohl kaum mehr FPS geben.


----------



## AC3 (9. November 2014)

Die GTX770 mit 4GB gibt es schon seit längerem immer wieder mal  im Abverkauf um etwa 230€.
Lohnt sich aber dennoch nicht wirklich da es die GTX970 bereits ab 300€ gibt inklusive Spiel.



> Und was die NVIDIA 8800 GTX angeht, so war GTA 4 eines der schlechtesten portierten Spiele in den letzten Jahren



... nur kurzfristig.
Seit 1.0.4 ist GTA IV sehr gut für den PC angepasst und 1.0.7 läuft sogar einwandfrei in 4K.



> Irgendwann wird sich nen 30FPS Lock einpendeln bei den meisten neuen Games



Es erschien bis auf NFS Rivals kein einziges Spiel 2014 mit 30 FPS Lock für den PC.
Und es ist auch absolut nichts bekannt das 2015 ein 30 FPS Spiel erscheinen soll.
Das würde Intel/Nvidia und auch AMD nie und nimmer zulassen.



> Wenn der Konsolenmarkt schon mit 1080p zu kämpfen hat, heisst es nicht, dass der PC - Markt das gleiche Problem haben soll.



Die GTX980 schleudert in derselben Auflösung/Qualitätseinstellung der Konsolenfassung etwa dreimal so viele FPS raus als die PS4.
Der Preis mag viel erscheinen; wenn man aber in FPS rechnet ist die GPU nicht wirklich teuer.


----------



## baiR (9. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Die GTX770 mit 4GB gibt es schon seit längerem immer wieder mal  im Abverkauf um etwa 230€.
> Lohnt sich aber dennoch nicht wirklich da es die GTX970 bereits ab 300€ gibt inklusive Spiel.



Ab 308€ gibt es die 970 GTX. Das wäre dann die normale Zotac, die laut Testberichten mit starken Spulenfiepen zu kämpfen hat. Die war deshalb keine Option für mich weshalb ich dann zur Omegaedition der Zotac gegriffen habe, da sie in diesem Bereich am besten abgeschnitten hat. Für die habe ich aber 350€ bezahlt deshalb wäre eine GTX 770 mit 4GB im Abverkauf für 230€ schon attraktiver gewesen da ich 120€ gespart hätte. Ich ärgere mich immer wenn ich soetwas lese.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Die GTX980 schleudert in derselben Auflösung/Qualitätseinstellung der Konsolenfassung etwa dreimal so viele FPS raus als die PS4.
> Der Preis mag viel erscheinen; wenn man aber in FPS rechnet ist die GPU nicht wirklich teuer.


 im Vergleich zur Konsolenhardware nicht, aber im Vergleich zur AMD R9 290 oder GTX 970 ist die GTX 980 viel zu teuer.


@Bair: in Deinem Falle wäre ein R9 290 das beste gewesen. Preislich zwischen der 770 und Deiner 970, aber von der Leistung her fast bei der 970. Und die 4GB RAM bei der GTX 770 bringen jetzt auch nicht grad so viel, weil die Karte an sich gar nicht stark genug ist für die Detailmodi, in denen wirklich mehr als 2GB benötigt werden.

Im Moment kosten die 4GB-Versionen der GTX 770 eher 260€, da wäre man idiotisch, wenn man die nimmt statt der gleichteuren und 25% schnelleren R9 290, die sowieso standardmäßig 4GB hat... ^^


----------



## Brokensword (9. November 2014)

Sapphire VGA VAPOR-X R9 290X 8G GDDR5, 11226-11-40G: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ist die Karte im 970 Leistungsbereich?
Kann man abschätzen wie hoch der Preisaufschlag bei den 980 sein wird, wenn die mit 8gb rauskommen? Anhand der vergangenen Jahren kann man sicher was schätzen.
Weis einer im welchen Bereich ich momentan mit meiner 580 GTX 1,5 gb liege?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2014)

Brokensword schrieb:


> Sapphire VGA VAPOR-X R9 290X 8G GDDR5, 11226-11-40G: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Ist die Karte im 970 Leistungsbereich?


 die ist sogar etwas schneller, braucht aber auch mehr Strom. Und meiner Meinung nach machen die 8Gb null Sinn für DEN Aufpreis - die kostet ja 150€ mehr als die mit 4GB! Da würde ich eher - FALLS 4GB mal nicht reichen - ne neue kaufen als den Aufpreis jetzt zu zahlen für etwas, von dem Du gar nicht weißt, ob es Dir nutzt.

 Zu Leistung: die GTX 970 ist so um die 5-6% schneller als die R9 290 ohne X, daher finde ICH die R9 290 für nur 260-280€ den besseren Kauf als die R9 290X (4GB) oder auch GTX 970.




> Kann man abschätzen wie hoch der Preisaufschlag bei den 980 sein wird, wenn die mit 8gb rauskommen? Anhand der vergangenen Jahren kann man sicher was schätzen.


 idR war der Aufschlag für "doppeltes RAM" enorm, so 25-40%.  Die R9 290X mit 4GB kostet 320€, die mit 8GB, wie Du siehst, direkt 150€ mehr, ohne dass Du weißt, ob Du so viel RAM überhaupt brauchst.  Die GTX 780 mit 6GB kostet auch 100€ mehr als die mit 3GB, das sind ebenfalls ca 30% mehr. 




> Weis einer im welchen Bereich ich momentan mit meiner 580 GTX 1,5 gb liege?


 eine AMD R9 270X für 150-160€ ist schon nen Tick schneller.


----------



## batesvsronin (9. November 2014)

eine Frage... In eurem Magazin, welches ich vor kurzem erwarb, schreibt ihr dass Mordor mit Texturpacks 5,7 GB Grafikspeicher belegt und in "normalen" Details-Hoch-Einstellungen 4 GB empfehlenswert wären... was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## MisterBlonde (10. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Die GTX770 mit 4GB gibt es schon seit längerem immer wieder mal  im Abverkauf um etwa 230€.
> Lohnt sich aber dennoch nicht wirklich da es die GTX970 bereits ab 300€ gibt inklusive Spiel.
> 
> 
> ...



Das Spiel stürzt von 90 FPS auf 25 FPS ab, wenn man eine Straßenecke weiterfährt und zwar auf vielen modernen Rechnern. Die Foren sind voll davon, bis Heute. Deine Behauptungen werden immer haarsträubender.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2014)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> eine Frage... In eurem Magazin, welches ich vor kurzem erwarb, schreibt ihr dass Mordor mit Texturpacks 5,7 GB Grafikspeicher belegt und in "normalen" Details-Hoch-Einstellungen 4 GB empfehlenswert wären... was stimmt denn nun?


  Das widerspricht sich doch nicht ^^   Das Texturenpack braucht viel Grafik-Speiche, aber du musst ja für hohe Details nicht das Zusatzpack verwenden. Das Zusatzpack ist nur optional, musst Du ja sogar zusätzlich runterladen, wenn du es nutzen willst.

Diese Texturen sind aber meiner Meinung nacht bestenfalls ein "Service" für Leute mit absoluten HighEnd-Grafkkarten, aber viel eher sind die Texturen nur ein Marketinggag nach dem Motto "unser Spiel ist sooo toll, wir können euch da sogar eine Grafik bieten, die 6GB RAM braucht" - im Spiel wirst Du aber wohl keinen Unterschied sehen. Höchstens wenn Du mal stehenbleibst und genau hinschaust und mit den normalen Texturen vergleichst.


----------



## baiR (10. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Bair: in Deinem Falle wäre ein R9 290 das beste gewesen. Preislich  zwischen der 770 und Deiner 970, aber von der Leistung her fast bei der  970. Und die 4GB RAM bei der GTX 770 bringen jetzt auch nicht grad so  viel, weil die Karte an sich gar nicht stark genug ist für die  Detailmodi, in denen wirklich mehr als 2GB benötigt werden.
> 
> Im Moment kosten die 4GB-Versionen der GTX 770 eher 260€, da wäre man  idiotisch, wenn man die nimmt statt der gleichteuren und 25% schnelleren  R9 290, die sowieso standardmäßig 4GB hat... ^^



Ich habe mich halt auf die zahlreichen Berichte verlassen, in denen es hieß, dass Nvidia mit der GTX 970 preislich mal eine Kampfansage an AMD gestellt hat und es im Preissegment der GTX 970 keine vergleichbar gute Karte gibt. Aber vielleicht hat sich nur im Zeitraum nach Release etwas am Preis der AMD R9 290 getan.



MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Das Spiel stürzt von 90 FPS auf 25 FPS ab, wenn man eine Straßenecke weiterfährt und zwar auf vielen modernen Rechnern. Die Foren sind voll davon, bis Heute. Deine Behauptungen werden immer haarsträubender.



Ich kann nur von mir sprechen aber in Full HD und mit iCEnhancer-Mod lief das Spiel auf meiner damaligen 560ti und meinen Core i5 3450 flüssig mit 45 FPS im Schnitt und die FPS sind nicht mehr in unspielbaren Bereich gerutscht. Das andere User mit ihren High-End-Maschinen Probleme mit dem Spiel hatten schließt das ja trotzdem nicht aus. Das Spiel ist halt scheiße optimiert und vielleicht hat das Spiel einfach Probleme mit manch Hardwarekonfiguration.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich habe mich halt auf die zahlreichen Berichte verlassen, in denen es hieß, dass Nvidia mit der GTX 970 preislich mal eine Kampfansage an AMD gestellt hat und es im Preissegment der GTX 970 keine vergleichbar gute Karte gibt. Aber vielleicht hat sich nur im Zeitraum nach Release etwas am Preis der AMD R9 290 getan.


 also, ich weiß nicht, ob das in den von Dir gelesenen Berichten nicht drinstand oder du es übersehen hast, aber in den Berichten kurz nach Release hätte an sich stehen müssen, dass die GTX 970 ca 300€ kosten sollte und DANN sehr gut bei Preis-Leistung ist. Die R9 290 kostete damals ab 290€ - in dem Sinne war die GTX 970 also bei DEM Preis sehr gut bei Preis-Leistung. Weil aber die Nachfrage zu hoch und/oder das Angebot zu klein war, stieg der Preis für lieferbare GTX 970 nach 2-3 Wochen auf mind. ca 340€ - gleichzeitig sank der Preis für eine R9 290 um 20-30€ auf 260-270€. Und da sieht es halt nicht mehr so toll aus     ich würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn das Absicht ist, also dass man zu Release einige "billige" angeboten hat, damit sich "rumspricht", dass die GTX 970 sehr günstig für die Leistung sei, und dann hat man bewusst eher 10-15% draufgesetzt...


----------



## HanFred (10. November 2014)

Bei meinem Lieblingshändler (in der Schweiz) kostete die MSI GTX 970 erst ca. 340€ und fiel dann auf ca. 320€, als die nirgendwo verfügbar war. Klingt unlogisch, ist aber so. Bestellt hatte ich sie zum höheren, bekommen dann netterweise trotzdem für den tieferen aktuellen Preis.


----------



## batesvsronin (10. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das widerspricht sich doch nicht ^^   Das Texturenpack braucht viel Grafik-Speiche, aber du musst ja für hohe Details nicht das Zusatzpack verwenden. Das Zusatzpack ist nur optional, musst Du ja sogar zusätzlich runterladen, wenn du es nutzen willst.
> 
> Diese Texturen sind aber meiner Meinung nacht bestenfalls ein "Service" für Leute mit absoluten HighEnd-Grafkkarten, aber viel eher sind die Texturen nur ein Marketinggag nach dem Motto "unser Spiel ist sooo toll, wir können euch da sogar eine Grafik bieten, die 6GB RAM braucht" - im Spiel wirst Du aber wohl keinen Unterschied sehen. Höchstens wenn Du mal stehenbleibst und genau hinschaust und mit den normalen Texturen vergleichst.



Ich zitiere aus dem Beitrag hier im Netz:
"Zum anderen sorgen  aber manche Spiele wie zum Beispiel Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten für  Aufregung: die optional herunterladbaren besonders hochauflösenden  Texturen verlangen angeblich sechs Gigabyte Grafikspeicher. Da sich  einige Spieler nun sorgen, reagieren die Grafikkarten-Hersteller und  bieten Modelle mit mehr VRAM an - und das, obwohl sich in der Praxis  zeigt, dass das besagte HD-Texturenpack am Ende doch mit etwa drei  Gigabyte VRAM auskommt."

Nun zitiere ich aus dem Heft, Ausgabe 11/14, Artikel "Aufrüsten statt ausrasten" Seite 28 Zweite Bildunterschrift beim Fenster "Was tun bei Speichermängel?":
"... die PC-exklusiven Ultra-Texturen dagegen sprengen den Speicher der meisten erhältlichen Grafikkarten mit 5,7 GB Belegung, und das schon in 1080p"

Das widerspricht sich doch! Im Artikel ist die rede vom Texturenpack und im Magazin auch...


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2014)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> Ich zitiere aus dem Beitrag hier im Netz:
> "Zum anderen sorgen  aber manche Spiele wie zum Beispiel Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten für  Aufregung: die optional herunterladbaren besonders hochauflösenden  Texturen verlangen angeblich sechs Gigabyte Grafikspeicher. Da sich  einige Spieler nun sorgen, reagieren die Grafikkarten-Hersteller und  bieten Modelle mit mehr VRAM an - und das, obwohl sich in der Praxis  zeigt, dass das besagte HD-Texturenpack am Ende doch mit etwa drei  Gigabyte VRAM auskommt."
> 
> Nun zitiere ich aus dem Heft, Ausgabe 11/14, Artikel "Aufrüsten statt ausrasten" Seite 28 Zweite Bildunterschrift beim Fenster "Was tun bei Speichermängel?":
> ...


 vlt. sind die 5,7 GB das Maximum ODER die Größe des Ordners mit Texturen? Ich selber habe von Usern gelesen mit 3-4GB-Grafikkarten, bei denen der Speicher ausreichte. So oder so wäre man echt dämlich ODER hat zu viel Geld, wenn man sich wegen der minimalen Unterschiede bei der Grafik eine der derzeit noch extrem teuren Karten mit 6-8GB zu holen


----------



## batesvsronin (11. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt. sind die 5,7 GB das Maximum ODER die Größe des Ordners mit Texturen? Ich selber habe von Usern gelesen mit 3-4GB-Grafikkarten, bei denen der Speicher ausreichte. So oder so wäre man echt dämlich ODER hat zu viel Geld, wenn man sich wegen der minimalen Unterschiede bei der Grafik eine der derzeit noch extrem teuren Karten mit 6-8GB zu holen



Nein, das ist schon so gemeint wie ich es sage. Es geht um den Grafikspeicher und nicht um irgendwas anderes. Gern noch ein Zitat, da man ja scheinbar denkt ich könnte den Zusammenhang nicht verstehen:
Gleicher Artikel, Seite 27 Kasten Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten:
"Nur wenige Spieler werden Mordors Schatten mit den PC-exklusiven und extrem speicherlastigen Ultra-Texturen spielen können, denn die dafür empfohlenen 6 Gigabyte sind nicht untertrieben." 

Mir gehts nicht darum dass es nicht so ist, nur darum dass einem in der PC Games was anderes suggeriert wird. Ich nehme an man hat sich an Herstellerangaben gehalten.


----------



## Chemenu (11. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So oder so wäre man echt dämlich ODER hat zu viel Geld, wenn man sich wegen der minimalen Unterschiede bei der Grafik eine der derzeit noch extrem teuren Karten mit 6-8GB zu holen


Ich bin gern dämlich. Hab mir eine 290X mit 8GB bestellt. 



batesvsronin schrieb:


> Nein, das ist schon so gemeint wie ich es sage. Es geht um den Grafikspeicher und nicht um irgendwas anderes. Gern noch ein Zitat, da man ja scheinbar denkt ich könnte den Zusammenhang nicht verstehen:
> Gleicher Artikel, Seite 27 Kasten Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten:
> "Nur wenige Spieler werden Mordors Schatten mit den PC-exklusiven und extrem speicherlastigen Ultra-Texturen spielen können, denn die dafür empfohlenen 6 Gigabyte sind nicht untertrieben."
> 
> Mir gehts nicht darum dass es nicht so ist, nur darum dass einem in der PC Games was anderes suggeriert wird. Ich nehme an man hat sich an Herstellerangaben gehalten.


Nein, das scheint schon so zu stimmen. Die PCGH hat das ja auch getestet, kann man hier nachlesen: Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten PC Hands-on-Test - Update mit Ultra-Texturpaket [Special der Woche]



> _Nachdem wir naiv "Ultra"-Texturen in Zusammenspiel mit unserer Radeon R9  290X/4G eingestellt haben, wurden wir schnell eines Besseren belehrt:  Der VRAM lief regelmäßig über, sodass es zu Nachladerucklern kam. Die  Grafikkarte wurde also kurzerhand durch eine GTX Titan "Classic" mit 6  GiByte ausgetauscht, deren VRAM-Auslastung in GPU-Z auf knapp 5,3 GiByte  beziffert wurde. Wechselt man von Full- auf Ultra HD sind es gut und  gerne auch schon 5,8. Die anderen angegebenen Werte kommen ebenfalls  hin, sodass man mit "High" auf die 3,5 GiByte kommt und mit "Medium" auf  2,5._


----------



## batesvsronin (12. November 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich bin gern dämlich. Hab mir eine 290X mit 8GB bestellt.
> 
> 
> Nein, das scheint schon so zu stimmen. Die PCGH hat das ja auch getestet, kann man hier nachlesen: Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten PC Hands-on-Test - Update mit Ultra-Texturpaket [Special der Woche]



in diesem Artikel steht aber was anderes... will mich keiner verstehen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> in diesem Artikel steht aber was anderes... will mich keiner verstehen?



also, da würde ich dann - WENN es Dir wichtig ist - eher auf den Artikel mit dem Praxistest setzen - ich selber habe auch von Usern gelesen, bei denen es mit den HD-Texturen nur um die 3GB Belastung der Karte hat. Aber vlt. werden die Texturen halt auch "clever" verteilt, wenn man keine 6GB parat hat - da wäre ein richtiger Praxistest gut: ne Karte mit 3-4GB vs. eine mit 6-8GB.


----------



## Chemenu (12. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, da würde ich dann - WENN es Dir wichtig ist - eher auf den Artikel mit dem Praxistest setzen - ich selber habe auch von Usern gelesen, bei denen es mit den HD-Texturen nur um die 3GB Belastung der Karte hat. Aber vlt. werden die Texturen halt auch "clever" verteilt, wenn man keine 6GB parat hat - da wäre ein richtiger Praxistest gut: ne Karte mit 3-4GB vs. eine mit 6-8GB.



Genau das hat PCGH doch gemacht? 

Nochmal das Zitat:


> _Nachdem wir naiv "Ultra"-Texturen in Zusammenspiel mit unserer Radeon  R9  290X/4G eingestellt haben, wurden wir schnell eines Besseren  belehrt:  Der VRAM lief regelmäßig über, sodass es zu Nachladerucklern  kam._



Fazit: Ultra-Texturen führen auf Karten mit "nur" 4 GB VRAM zu Nachladerucklern.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Genau das hat PCGH doch gemacht?
> 
> Nochmal das Zitat:
> 
> ...


  ach so, das hatte ich nicht gelesen - komisch nur, dass User berichten, dass es um die 3GB bleibt. Oder lag das vlt an der Auflösung?


----------



## titanbird (11. Februar 2015)

Wie sind denn die 8GB zu beurteilen, wenn man Eyefinity mit 3 Monitoren benutzen möchte?
Bringen mir die 8 GB dann was, wenn ich 3 Monitore mit Eyefinity benutzte gegenüber der 4GB-Version?


----------



## Rabowke (11. Februar 2015)

Es kommt doch auf die Auflösung drauf an, die du hier verwendest. Umso höher die Auflösung, umso mehr bildverbessernde Einstellungen du aktivierst, umso mehr Videospeicher ist notwendig.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

titanbird schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die 8GB zu beurteilen, wenn man Eyefinity mit 3 Monitoren benutzen möchte?
> Bringen mir die 8 GB dann was, wenn ich 3 Monitore mit Eyefinity benutzte gegenüber der 4GB-Version?


  Ja, denn bei 3 Monitoren hast du ja 3 Mal mehr Pixel als mit einem Monitor, und je mehr Pixel, desto mehr RAM sind idR nötig - es kann aber sein, dass trotzdem 4GB ausreichen für die Details, die Deine Grafikkarte bei so vielen Pixeln schafft. Denn unabhängig vom RAM: bei 3x mehr Pixeln musst du sicher mit etwa 50% weniger FPS rechnen. 

Hier ein Beispiel: NVIDIA Maxwell Next Gen: GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Battlefield 4 (Seite 33) - HT4U.net   bei FullHD schafft eine GTX 980 zB 92 FPS, bei 2160x1440 (das ist nicht mal doppelt so viel wie FullHD) sind es nur noch 62 FPS, also schon ziemlich genau 33% weniger bzw. es bleiben noch 67% der FPS, die Du bei Full-HD hast. Bei 4k (3840x2160, also quasi vier Monitore) hast du nur noch 27FPS, das sind ca 30% der FPS, die Du bei Full HD hast. D.h. mit drei Monitoren dürfte es irgendwo dazwischen liegen, aber eher näher an denm 30%, da du bei 2160x1440 ja noch nicht ganz die Pixel hast, als wenn du 2 Monitore benutzt. D.h. vermutlich hättest du mit 3 Monitoren dann irgendwas um die 45% der FPS, die Du mit nur einem Monitor hast. Statt 90 FPS wären das dann 40 FPS, aber wenn du eh nur 60 FPS hast, bleiben nur noch 27 FPS übrig.

Also: wenn die Karte mit FullHD 60 Bilder pro Sekunde auf "hohen Details" schafft, werden es bei 3 Monitoren mit jeweils FullHD vermutlich nur noch 30 Bilder pro Sekunde sein, und dann musst du vlt mittlere Details einstellen, damit es wenigstens 40-50 Bilder pro Sekunde sind. und DIE Detailstufe braucht dann wiederum vlt. nicht so viel RAM, so dass 4GB Grafik-RAM reichen. 

Das KANN sein - es kann aber auch sein, dass mehr als 4GB in der Tat wirklich dann die FPS retten. Da wäre aktuell dann die AMD R9 290 in der 8GB-Version zu empfehlen, die es auch um die 400€ gibt, was relativ gesehen vom Preis her okay ist, WENN man mehr als 4GB wirklich brauchen kann. Die Version mit 4GB kostet um die 330-350€.


----------



## titanbird (17. Februar 2015)

Danke Euch. Bin aktuell in dem Modus, dass ich die 4GB-Variante bestelle der r9 290x (oc), so in der Richtung: SCHON OK! 
Und dann wird, wenn ich unbedingt ein Spiel auf allen 3 Monitoren spielen möchte, eben dementsprechend die Grafik so reduziert, dass es flüssig ist. Alle anderen Games eben oldschool auf 1 Monitor in Full-HD (womit diese Graka ja bei 'fast' allen Spielen kein Problem haben sollte).


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2015)

titanbird schrieb:


> Danke Euch. Bin aktuell in dem Modus, dass ich die 4GB-Variante bestelle der r9 290x (oc), so in der Richtung: SCHON OK!
> Und dann wird, wenn ich unbedingt ein Spiel auf allen 3 Monitoren spielen möchte, eben dementsprechend die Grafik so reduziert, dass es flüssig ist. Alle anderen Games eben oldschool auf 1 Monitor in Full-HD (womit diese Graka ja bei 'fast' allen Spielen kein Problem haben sollte).


vlt. sogar nur eine R9 290 OC nehmen, denn die ist auch kaum schwächer - und wenn es doch mal hakt, ist vermutlich eher das RAM schuld, und dann würdest Du Dich ärgern, wenn du nicht gleich die 8GB-Version gekauft hättest


----------

